# Names



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a thin line between having an ordinary surname and having one that's double barrelled.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

What about the non hyphenated double barrelled lot :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

leopard said:


> What about the non hyphenated double barrelled lot :lol:


You need to draw the line somewhere :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> You need to draw the line somewhere :wink:


 :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lol [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

